# Platinum Metals and their Alloys



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

Some time ago I ran into a great piece of literature published by The International Nickel Company. Not as good as Huck Finn or Tarzan stories....
But!!!!!!!! Having some considerable interest in this field I decided I might be able to brew a few extra pots of coffee to get through it. 

Here is a list of all of the Platinum Metals and alloys. Each one is discussed in as much detail as possible including the uses if there were any known at the time. 1941

I can only load up 3 attachments so there will be an addition to this topic immediately following. There are 6 total pictures to load. They will be in order as they are in the book. Because these are pictures you should also be aware that there will be some overlap.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

here are the remaining alloys.


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 19, 2007)

For anyone with an eye for research---there is a good starting place to begin hunting for platinum bearing metals that were used in the early forties. Many of these metals and alloys can be found on items you see in flea markets, garage sales and quack medicine items. When you are lucky you pick stuff up at the dump. heh heh. Any Dumpster Divers out there??


----------



## Fever (Apr 3, 2007)

AgAuPtRh said:


> Any Dumpster Divers out there??



Ha! I can't stay away from them! Everytime I see one, I'm in it! lol...... :lol: 

Fever


----------

